# candle broke in mold....:(



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

Will it not work to heat the mold and the wax inside the mold until it runs out?

JH


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

well, it is a polly mold that has a small hole on the bottom. I dont want to ruin a $25plus mold.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

went to look for the mold to get an idea. Could not find it
Is there a number?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

here it is: http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1349&idCategory=


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

a taper...oooo! I am guessing you broke the wick too?

Can you insert a small drill bit or a large darning needle into the wick hole and push it out? That is my first thought...a bamboo scewer?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

wick is broken too 

i will have to try the drill bit. I suppose it would hurt the mold if I put it in really hot water?

Yikes.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

You do not want the bit attached to the drill. I like using bamboo scewers. The work great for odd jobs. They will go in the hole of the candle mold. You do not want to damage your mold so be careful of the sides.

I have poured hot water from the kettle into my poly mold, but the water is 150F (make sure to take the temp) Depending on how big the piece is that might work. But if it is big....could take a while.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

a long "deck" screw, needle nose pliers to pull. works fine good luck,mike


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

cork screw not just for wine.... works wonders for getting candles out!


----------

